# Ring of Combat XXI Sept. 12th FREE



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

*Ring of Combat 21 will be live on HDNet Friday September 12th.*

Here is the full event card.

Ring of Combat-XXI FIGHT CARD


*Title Fights of the Night.*

John Howard Vs Charlie Brenneman

















Glen Sandull Vs Ricardo Romero


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

One of the guys from my BJJ shcool is fighting on the card. Hope it goes well.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Tell your friend we wish him luck and to stop by the ToeZup booth. I have updated the O.P. with all the new info.

I just got off the phone with Oren from HDNet. We are going to have a 3 foot logo on the matt.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

ToeZup said:


> Tell your friend we wish him luck and to stop by the ToeZup booth. I have updated the O.P. with all the new info.
> 
> I just got off the phone with Oren from HDNet. We are going to have a 3 foot logo on the matt.


Good to see ToeZup getting some recognition.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info ToeZup! :thumb02:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

ToeZup said:


> Tell your friend we wish him luck and to stop by the ToeZup booth. I have updated the O.P. with all the new info.
> 
> I just got off the phone with Oren from HDNet. We are going to have a 3 foot logo on the matt.


That's sweet, nice to see you getting some recognition.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Ring of Combat XXI was a great card with lots of good fights. Here are the results.
I'll have some really good pics posted in a couple days.

*Main Card*

Light Heavyweight Championship *Glen Sandull *def. Ricardo Romero via Disqualification (kick to downed opponent) @ LHW 
Welterweight Championship *John Howard* def. Charlie Brenneman via Unanimous Decision @ WW 
*Constantinos Phillipou *def. Brendan Barrett via Doctor Stoppage (cut) Rd 1 @ LHW 
*Greg Soto* def. Doug Gordon via Unanimous Decision @ WW 
*Chris Schlesinger* def. Nissim Levy via Submission (Guillotine Choke) Rd 2 @ 180lbs 
*Andrew Riddles* def. Mike Stewart via Submission (Rear Naked Choke) Rd 2 @ MW 
*Marc Stevens* def. Jose Rodriguez via Unanimous Decision @ WW 

*Undercard*

*Eddie Fyvie* def. Adolfo Sanchez via Submission (Arm Triangle) Rd 1 @ 155lbs 
*Dancy Debrosse* def. Adam Dellabianca via Submission (Guillotine Choke) Rd 1 @ 135lbs 
*Tyler Venice* def. Doug Anderson via Unanimous Decision @ 140lbs 
*Jimmie Rivera* def. Fernando Bernardhino via Unanimous Decision @ 145lbs 
*John Salgado* def. Leandro Hernandez via Split Decision @ WW


----------

